# liquid roof sealer



## amib (Apr 14, 2010)

*Roof-It by Chiri Enterprises*

I have also been researching "Roof-It" by Chiri Enterprises. As a commercial property manager who has used coating systems on built-up roofs with mixed results, I am skeptical of using something like it on my home. I have an asphalt shingle roof that is 10 years old and is in excellent condition...just in a god-awful color. We are going to be remodeling our home and have the opportunity to change the "style" of our home from no-style to Spanish but the existing roof color (light grey) prevents us from doing so. If anyone has any true insight I would really appreciate it! I just would hate to miss the opportunity to make the aesthetic changes to our home if something like this product can make it possible. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll give the stock answer. Stay away from bucket roof products.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I use some roof products in buckets, but I know what to use and when to use them and how to use them.

All I can say is that McDonald's paints their shingle roofs, with mixed results.

Amib, what types of coatings have you tried, and what were the results of the various tipes for the applications specified?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Alice, what purpose are you trying to serve? Colorant? Sealant? Flat roof? Shingle roof?


----------



## amib (Apr 14, 2010)

Aaron B - The commercial products I have used really aren't my concern. I'm just trying to find out if there is a way to change the appearance (color) of my roof short of replacing a perfectly functional roof. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, I was looking for some info from you, the end user, Amib. Sorry for asking.


----------



## amib (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry AaronB! I didn't mean to come across rude.  To be honest I don't remember what the material was we applied. I just remember the name of the company that installed it but wouldn't honor the warranty. The manufacturer went out of business but I can't remember their name. I think the installer went out of business too. It was installed about 8 years ago and was supposed to have a 15 year warranty but we ended up having to replace both roofs we used it on in less than 5 years. We just couldn't keep up with all the cracking, peeling, and leaking. The company I worked for at the time (a large international industrial developer and owner) no longer considers coating systems as a result.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a shame to lump all fluid products into one category.


----------



## Roof-It (Nov 8, 2010)

Good day - 

Anyone interested in aesthetic changes ie coloring their roofs need not fear using Roof-IT .

Product is a water based liquid polymer coating. Fast drying - forming a rock hard finish.

Product has been in market (internet) since 1995 . customer satisfaction has been 100% on asphalt shingle roofs.

NOT only can we custom color to your needs but product will reinforce shingles and prevent any leaks from happening. Visit site ans eee for yourself - company also offers SAMPLE to test. http://www.roof-it.ca


----------



## Roof-It (Nov 8, 2010)

my wife and I tried Roof-it--not only did we change the color of our old roof --it stopped a persistant leak that roofing experts could not stop--Honestly a great product!! Highly recommended.


----------



## missdevoted226 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Stardust225*

I have been researching this product and can't find anything, can you please provide more feedback. How long have you had it and how easy was the application?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

very old thread but if you are refering to roof-it, the poster is spamming his product in the first post and the "testimonial" posted right after is him trying to make himself look better.


----------



## missdevoted226 (Mar 19, 2012)

Have you delt w them? Or any product similar?


----------



## Pau-Latina (May 26, 2012)

I also would like to know if ROOF IT liquid sealer works. I have several leaks on porch that for so long have been trying to stop. I don't want to order it just to find out that doesn't work, besides the product isn't any cheap.


----------



## Chris Brink (Jul 5, 2012)

*Repairing your own Roof*

Roof repair isn't usually simple, there are a lot of things a pro roofer can tell about your roof on sight that may be hard for you to diagnose. 

But if you want to give repairing your roof-leak a try, and are comfortable climbing up there, there are a variety of decent products available at your local Home Depo or Lowes in the roofing aisle that are proven solutions, and which pro roofers use every day. Usually under the names of "Plastic Cement", or "Wet Patch", these products are easy to use and are proven. 
"Rubberized" Products are better than non Rubberized - they tend to last longer.

Most products are usually backed by a warranty of some sort, so you don't have to worry about the common "internet purchase" dilemma of whether you are buying a reputable product.

Again, there can be a lot of reasons for your roof leak, so roof cements aren't necessarily the answer here....


----------



## jimmysingh (Oct 31, 2012)

I USED LIQUID Roof sealer BUT IT WAS TOO STICKY AND ALSO DIDN'T WORKED PROBABLY


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

there is a difference between a patch and a repair, just like there is a difference between a bandaid and stitches


----------



## Rich L (Mar 31, 2013)

*chiri enterprises*



alice265 said:


> anyone heard of the company chiri enterprises? has anyone tried the roof sealer?


 I tried their product and it failed.After a season it cracked and spider webbed and the roof leaked again.I contacted them and they blamed me for not using it correctly.I applied it according to their directions and the gimmick didn't work.I lost a lot of my money and now have to spend more to have the roof fixed.I think it's a big CON.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rich L said:


> I tried their product and it failed.After a season it cracked and spider webbed and the roof leaked again.I contacted them and they blamed me for not using it correctly.I applied it according to their directions and the gimmick didn't work.I lost a lot of my money and now have to spend more to have the roof fixed.I think it's a big CON.


I guess you didn't notice the original date of this thread? 3 years ago....

And....if you look at some of the posts....1st post....and they joined the same day....common spam technique....start a thread asking about a product and then someone else comes in and says how good it is....

When you dig deep...you find that those 1st posters have the same IP address....spammers.....and you have found out for yourself that the product sucks...


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Any liquid in a bucket is a coating, not a roof. While a coating can extend the life of a roof. it is not a substitute for one.

When a roof has reached the end of its useful life, a coating will not bring it back to life, but if a coating is applied prior to the end of its life, it can extend it.

Think of your roof as an open container full of liquid that evaporates. Every day a small amount evaporates, depleting its waterproofing ability. 

A coating is like a semipermeable membrane that is placed over the container. It slows down the rate of evaporation. If you put the coating on when there is nothing left in the bucket, it serves no purpose.

If you really want a Spanish feel, Think Spanish tile if your home will take the weight, about 4 times that of an asphalt shingle. :wink:


----------



## ejmiller (Apr 7, 2013)

*Testing Roof Repair - So far, so good.*

I fell for a scam roofer who bailed on me and left me with hail damage on a 12 year old roof. Needless to say, I had to do something.

A friend of mine had a problem with an eaves trough the disconnected. So, I volunteered to fix it. The eaves trough was full of leaves and ROOFING GRANULES! (Took me a long time to figure out what they called these stones that are manufactured by 3M and others. Problem is, the roofing companies have them tied up so a DIY'er can't purchase them. Still searching, alibaba.com sells them, but the colors aren't what I want. (They have a color thing... black? Nope.)

Roofing granules can withstand freeze/thaws and high heat without degrading so they make the perfect coating for asphalt to keep the UV from the sun degrading the asphalt.

I washed my "found" granules to make sure there were no contaminants. (Garden hose/bucket, rinse/repeat)

I tried two different asphalt sealers, one water based, the other solvent based. (Don't use water based.)

The key to getting a good bond is to make sure there are no bubbles under the coating. I also figured that I couldn't totally seal all edges to assure evaporation of condensation from under the roofing.

I had an area that leaked regardless of how much "Black Jack" I used. So, I used a roller made with indoor/outdoor carpet to lay down a good coat and sprinkled the roofing granules onto the coating before it dried. I patted the granules to make sure they were embedded well.

The patch looked like a new roof! I could walk on it without slipping and it has survived a hot summer and cold winter very well. The leak is gone!

So, now, I'm looking for a supply of roofing granules to finish off my roof and haven't found any yet. (I'm even willing to scrape them off old roofing shingles to get them.) Need about three six gallon buckets to do my whole roof. 

Then I plan to watch....

Eric

P.S. The only substitute for granules I found so far is swimming pool filtering sand. Seems to be the right particle size and doesn't fall apart in freeze/thaw cycles in my fridge. But, do I really want a sand colored roof?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

EJMiller, Colors are limited but a true roofing supplier will carry bags of granules for BUR systems. 3M mfrs them.


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you please provide more feedback. How long have you had it and how easy was the application?


----------

